# comment lire une cle usb dans un terminal en cshell ?



## mire_tille (27 Mai 2009)

bonjour,

je travaille en cshell et j aimerais pouvoir "ouvrir" ma clé dans le terminal. 
je sais explorer le disque principal de mon ordi avec les commandes cd, pwd, ls, etc.
mais je ne comprends pas comment se "connecter" sur d autres disques (clé usb, réseau, etc)

merci pour votre aide !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h31 ----------

Bon en fait j ai la réponse si ça peut servir  quelqu un :
cd /Volumes/nomvolume

et pour identifier les noms des volumes et l espace utilisé et disponible : df -h


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Mai 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

Tous les volumes montés apparaissent dans le dossier _*/Volumes/*_ .

Ainsi, une clé USB contenant par exemple deux partitions _PartHFS_ et _PFAT32_ fera apparaître deux dossiers _/Volumes/PartHFS/_ et _/Volumes/PFAT32_/ après son montage automatique par le système. Il en résulte que le chemin complet du fichier _mon_fichier.txt_ situé dans le dossier _mon_dossier_ de la partition PFAT32 de la clé est _/Volumes/PFAT32/mon_dossier/mon_fichier.txt_ .

Les médias correspondants (généralement _diskX_ et _diskXsY_ pour les clés USB), montés ou non, sont accessibles dans le dossier système _*/dev/*_ (utile si l'on veut les démonter, les remonter ou y accéder en mode raw).


----------

